# Fender rivet tool



## schwinnman67

Want to re-rivet the brace back on my Schwinn fenders, but don't know what tool I need for the tubular rivets. 

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## catfish

You can get them at most hardware stores.


----------



## Freqman1

catfish said:


> You can get them at most hardware stores.



What hardware store is that? I see the pop river tools but haven’t seen a tubular rivet tool at Ace, Home Depot, or Lowes. Couldn’t find one at Harbor Freight either? V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix

This is where I got mine.....You need to know the rivit size for the dies...they are very helpful.









						Hand Rivet Squeezers - Hanson Rivet & Supply Co,
					






					www.hansonrivet.com


----------



## catfish

Freqman1 said:


> What hardware store is that? I see the pop river tools but haven’t seen a tubular rivet tool at Ace, Home Depot, or Lowes. Couldn’t find one at Harbor Freight either? V/r Shawn




I get them at my local True Value store.


----------



## catfish

You can also get them from Grainger, and McMaster - Carr.


----------



## fattyre

How To Schwinn Lightweight Fenders, Part #'s, Rivets, Tools | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

Getting some questions on Hanson rivet tools from the Work shop forum and been thinking about doing this anyway, so here goes. Since all I work on pretty much are Schwinn lightweights I can speak with some confidence on those although I'm sure this will apply to many other kinds of bikes...




					thecabe.com


----------



## schwinnman67

fattyre said:


> How To Schwinn Lightweight Fenders, Part #'s, Rivets, Tools | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
> 
> 
> Getting some questions on Hanson rivet tools from the Work shop forum and been thinking about doing this anyway, so here goes. Since all I work on pretty much are Schwinn lightweights I can speak with some confidence on those although I'm sure this will apply to many other kinds of bikes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com





Thanks for the link, but trying I don't want to use a hammer to set rivets. Looking to get a rivet press tool. Heard of the c clamp style and the squeeze type. Which is better? What size rivets do I need?


----------



## fattyre

schwinnman67 said:


> Thanks for the link, but trying I don't want to use a hammer to set rivets. Looking to get a rivet press tool. Heard of the c clamp style and the squeeze type. Which is better? What size rivets do I need?




I don't know.  Talk to Hanson Rivet?  Thats probably you best source for accurate information.  I've only ever worked with rivets a few times on bicycles.  I copied Momo68's technique and it work perfectly for me with excellent results.   One bike I chucked rivets in my drill and re shaped them with a file a bit to match the profile of original rivets I removed (fenders needed to be rolled).  A little rust to match the patina of all the other fasteners and you'd never know they were replaced.


----------



## catfish

This is what I use.


----------



## Two Wheeler

Try ATS. Aircraft Tool Supply.


----------



## AndyA

An alternative is the bolt that looks like a rivet. Available at Bicycle Heaven and Ebay (titled "Vintage Schwinn Bicycle Fender Brace Rivet Screws Nuts Bolts Phantom Bike Krate"). I've used these and they work well.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

AndyA said:


> An alternative is the bolt that looks like a rivet. Available at Bicycle Heaven and Ebay (titled "Vintage Schwinn Bicycle Fender Brace Rivet Screws Nuts Bolts Phantom Bike Krate"). I've used these and they work well.
> 
> View attachment 1164556



Scott, the Cabe owner sells these screw rivets. I like them because you can go back and redo work on your fenders if needed without drilling out the old rivets.


----------



## Freqman1

Here is what I went with. Works like a champ. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rivnut

AndyA said:


> An alternative is the bolt that looks like a rivet. Available at Bicycle Heaven and Ebay (titled "Vintage Schwinn Bicycle Fender Brace Rivet Screws Nuts Bolts Phantom Bike Krate"). I've used these and they work well.
> 
> View attachment 1164556



You can find these in large quantities online.  Look for Altha Fasteners.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

Don't know where you're located...I'm in San Francisco area and have a good supply of rivets and squeezer to get the job done...


----------



## BLWNMNY

catfish said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> View attachment 1109279
> 
> View attachment 1109280
> 
> View attachment 1109281



Where do you get the rivets? And what size?


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Tubular Rivets - Hanson Rivet & Supply Co,
					






					www.hansonrivet.com
				



The ones I have I bought for the Piecrust guard, (stopped by Hanson on the way back from @rustjunkie house) but they do fit the fender. just a tad bit longer..I'll have to get the #.... I think @cyclingday  had the correct ones... or @Freqman1 could share the #'s on the packages he showed...


----------



## Freqman1

I just finished a blog describing the tools and rivets I use to include cost and part numbers. You can read it here https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2020/04/06/rivet-tools-for-the-restorer/  V/r Shawn


----------



## tryder

Freqman1 said:


> I just finished a blog describing the tools and rivets I use to include cost and part numbers. You can read it here https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2020/04/06/rivet-tools-for-the-restorer/  V/r Shawn



Nice article.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## BFGforme

Bicyclebones has the screw rivet's also, cheap


----------



## Freqman1

Freqman1 said:


> I just finished a blog describing the tools and rivets I use to include cost and part numbers. You can read it here https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2020/04/06/rivet-tools-for-the-restorer/  V/r Shawn





Freqman1 said:


> I just finished a blog describing the tools and rivets I use to include cost and part numbers. You can read it here https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2020/04/06/rivet-tools-for-the-restorer/  V/r Shawn



@TRM


----------



## catfish

Freqman1 said:


> @TRM




Great info!


----------



## TRM

USATCO


----------



## Two Wheeler

TRM said:


> USATCO
> View attachment 1203091



The only thing I can add to this is you could forgo using the rivit and nut to hold in place by purchasing a Cleco pliers and the correct size Cleco buttons to align both holes. It would be much easier.


----------



## Two Wheeler

Dan Shabel said:


> The only thing I can add to this is you could forgo using the rivit and nut to hold in place by purchasing a Cleco pliers and the correct size Cleco buttons to align both holes. It would be much easier.



ATS, Aircraft Tool Supply is a good source for aircraft tools like these.


----------

